# Most fun I've had in awhile



## Aqua4ever (Apr 14, 2006)

So last night I had the most fun I've had in a long time. I arrived home to a message from my instructor to call him back. He was wondering if I would be interested in going down to a club about 1/2 hr away to train with his coach (who i've trained with before) a few of his students, and a Scottish Team! Of course I went, along with another guy from my club and our instructor. 
There was a team of about twenty from Scotland, down I understand just to gain experiance training with other clubs. We ended up doing 22 2 minute fights, just free sparring. For the Scottish, they were use to leg sweeps, hits to the back and back of the head/neck being legal, which for us is illegal. So that took some getting use to, ending up with your butt on the ground and a punch coming into your stomach. It was exhausting, the last couple of rounds there were only four of us left fighting, but it was such a fun experiance. We finished off with wind sprints and endurance drills, and then just talked with each other for a bit.  If anyone ever has the chance to do this, I highly reccomned it, even just for a bit of culture!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like a really great time.  Are you different styles from them, or just different orgs?

Jeff


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 14, 2006)

It is always great to experience how other people practice.  

Salute

Rick


----------



## Aqua4ever (Apr 15, 2006)

Just different Org. and different countries


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good time! : )

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 15, 2006)

Reaining with those who have different rules or techniques is always fun
happy you enjoyed yourslef


----------

